# The Expendables and The Expendables 2 both arrive on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack (plus Blu-ray™ and Digital HD) on May 2



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> On 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack for the First Time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

